# Where Did Ralph Go? Lowrider Mag.



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

How come Ralph is not editor of lowrider?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

good question ? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Who cares :dunno: he took out the Lowrider bike feature :thumbsdown: even if HE himself didn't do it he agreed to it.

Joe Ray is 10x better in my book, he brought the lowrider bike feature back :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Ralph, Your more than welcomed to come back to the Imperials. :biggrin:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

LIKE THEY SAID WHO GIVE A RATS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH HE'S AT THE UNEMPLOYMENT LINE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

bikes, and unemployment lines :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

who cares i wouldnt wanna be in the same club as him.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

he was a sell out....... he fucked over the entire lowrider community and still could not keep his job.. I hope he is in the unemployment line. LOSER


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jun 19 2007, 10:32 AM~8134535
> *Ralph,  Your more than welcomed to come back to the Imperials.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 19 2007, 11:48 AM~8134628
> *who cares i wouldnt wanna be in the same club as him.
> *


U KNOW U STILL TALK A LOT OF S--- DUDE 
THAT S WHY U SORRY AS- GOT THROWN OUT !
IM TALKING TO U 505RYDA


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

SO IS HE NOT IMPERIALS ANYMORE? IS HE SOUTHSIDE ALL YOU SHIT TALKERS YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND HIM IF YOU REALLY HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Jun 19 2007, 12:30 PM~8135158
> *U KNOW U STILL TALK A LOT OF S--- DUDE
> THAT S WHY U SORRY AS- GOT THROWN OUT !
> *




:0


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jun 19 2007, 11:32 AM~8134535
> *Ralph,  Your more than welcomed to come back to the Imperials.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Jun 19 2007, 02:30 PM~8135158
> *U KNOW U STILL TALK A LOT OF S--- DUDE
> THAT S WHY U SORRY AS- GOT THROWN OUT !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I THINK THAT RALPH WAS BETTER.....JUST MY OPINION....AND WHO CARES ABOUT THEM TAKING OUT THE BIKES...THEY HAVE THEYRE OWN ENTIRE MAGAZINE JUST FOR BIKES....I BET THEY WILL RE-HIRE RALPH


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 01:04 PM~8135398
> *I THINK THAT RALPH WAS BETTER.....JUST MY OPINION....AND WHO CARES ABOUT THEM TAKING OUT THE BIKES...THEY HAVE THEYRE OWN ENTIRE MAGAZINE JUST FOR BIKES....I BET THEY WILL RE-HIRE RALPH
> *


where the hell you been? Last LRB issue was in early 2006


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

WELL, YOU CANT BE TO QUICK TO JUDGE...JOE HAS ONLY DONE WHAT 2 MAGAZINES SO FAR


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham+Jun 19 2007, 01:04 PM~8135398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to convince yourself or who are you talking to?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

YIKES !!! SO HE DID GET CANNED?? WELL AT LEAST LIL BRO WILL STILL HIRE HIM BACK


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 11:04 PM~8135398
> *I THINK THAT RALPH WAS BETTER.....JUST MY OPINION....AND WHO CARES ABOUT THEM TAKING OUT THE BIKES...THEY HAVE THEYRE OWN ENTIRE MAGAZINE JUST FOR BIKES....I BET THEY WILL RE-HIRE RALPH
> *



WRONG they cancelled the bike magazine altogether. No features, no bike magazine. They replaced the bike feature with a Harley feature in every mag because Harley became a corporate sponsor. Money is worth more than the future of lowriding to them :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 19 2007, 01:31 PM~8135593
> *WRONG they cancelled the bike magazine altogether.  No features, no bike magazine.  They replaced the bike feature with a Harley feature in every mag because Harley became a corporate sponsor.  Money is worth more than the future of lowriding to them  :uh:
> *


 
Like I said fucking sell out.............maybe if he stood up for what was right and what the magazine was about "lowriders" he might still have a job. I still remember him saying donks and Harleys belong in the magazine and that we all would have to change with the times......looks like his ass got changed...The magazine is garbage anyways. 150 pages of advertisements for big rims and pills to inlarge your dick. 20 pages of harley's and donks.. 5 pages with some lowriders. and 1 page of his bullshit editors note telling us we all need to change with the times.. He should have grown some balls and stood up for what the magazine was supposed to be about.. He deserves what he has coming. No one like a spine less coward..


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 19 2007, 01:56 PM~8135765
> *
> Like I said fucking sell out.............maybe if he stood up for what was right and what the magazine was about "lowriders" he might still have a job. I still remember him saying donks and Harleys belong in the magazine and that we all would have to change with the times......looks like his ass got changed...The magazine is garbage anyways. 150 pages of advertisements for big rims and pills to inlarge your dick. 20 pages of harley's and donks.. 5 pages with some lowriders. and 1 page of his bullshit editors note telling us we all need to change with the times.. He should have grown some balls and stood up for what the magazine was supposed to be about.. He deserves what he has coming. No one like a spine less coward..
> *


 :0 That was in a recent editorial right (within a half year ago)?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 19 2007, 11:56 PM~8135765
> *
> Like I said fucking sell out.............maybe if he stood up for what was right and what the magazine was about "lowriders" he might still have a job. I still remember him saying donks and Harleys belong in the magazine and that we all would have to change with the times......looks like his ass got changed...The magazine is garbage anyways. 150 pages of advertisements for big rims and pills to inlarge your dick. 20 pages of harley's and donks.. 5 pages with some lowriders. and 1 page of his bullshit editors note telling us we all need to change with the times.. He should have grown some balls and stood up for what the magazine was supposed to be about.. He deserves what he has coming. No one like a spine less coward..
> *



I remember that too, he got tired of everyone bitching about it so he tells us we need to STFU and accept it cuz that's what sells magazines and keeps him employed :angry:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol thats funny i remember that article matter of fact i wrote a letter to him a while back and he posted it up in the magazine talking about how lowrider bikes was a kid thing. it might be to some but it pissed off alot of builders cause most of the top builders now a days are in there 20's or 50's like tony o lol but i thought he was wrong about saying that i spoke to joe ray in phx and he said he is gonna bring them back because lowrider bikes our are future he said most top builders now started off with bikes and thats the truth


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2007, 02:17 PM~8135875
> *lol thats funny i remember that article matter of fact i wrote a letter to him a while back and he posted it up in the magazine talking about how lowrider bikes was a kid thing. it might be to some but it pissed off alot of builders cause most of the top builders now a days are in there 20's or 50's like tony o lol but i thought he was wrong about saying that i spoke to joe ray in phx and he said he is gonna bring them back because lowrider bikes our are future he said most top builders now started off with bikes and thats the truth
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i thought tony o was just a 40 year old virgin :biggrin: j/k tony


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

why do i sense someone posting that picture up lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2007, 02:36 PM~8136003
> *why do i sense someone posting that picture up lol
> *



not i :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 20 2007, 12:19 AM~8135887
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i thought tony o was just a 40 year old virgin :biggrin: j/k tony
> *



I'm not that old, I'm 28 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2007, 04:36 PM~8136003
> *why do i sense someone posting that picture up lol
> *


give me a sec...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 19 2007, 02:39 PM~8136023
> *I'm not that old, I'm 28  :angry:
> *




damn you had me fooled :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 04:07 PM~8136225
> *give me a sec...
> *


fkin latin! 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2007, 05:09 PM~8136249
> *fkin latin!
> 
> :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

A lot of people hating on him... I myself was not too fond of buying LRM for a while, but I still did out of support, then I realized who was supporting LOWRIDING? not the magazine, because they were making money off NON lowriding shit... I understood bills to pay and what not, but after a while I would only buy the mag if there was a car from Las Vegas or someone I knew from layitlow... but he still was a real builder and he built or helped build some clean lows.

This newest issue from what I saw on this site is a good issue, and hopefully a sign of things to come.... As the saying goes "NEW IS NOT ALWAYS BETTER" and sometimes it is okay to go backwards and remember the glory days...

Just my 2 cents :happysad:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

joe ray is the editor of LRM????????


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jun 19 2007, 06:21 PM~8137390
> *joe ray is the  editor of LRM????????
> *


Joe Ray is LRM


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Other than the bike feature there aint nothing different about the mag. Still has all the ads. Ralph is probably puttin' the finishing touches on ALTERED IMAGE 2.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2007, 02:17 PM~8135875
> *lol thats funny i remember that article matter of fact i wrote a letter to him a while back and he posted it up in the magazine talking about how lowrider bikes was a kid thing. it might be to some but it pissed off alot of builders cause most of the top builders now a days are in there 20's or 50's like tony o lol but i thought he was wrong about saying that i spoke to joe ray in phx and he said he is gonna bring them back because lowrider bikes our are future he said most top builders now started off with bikes and thats the truth
> *



I am glad they got rid of Bullshit Bicycles. I had one for my daughter until she was about 2, then it was time to grow up :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8137485
> *I am glad they got rid of Bullshit Bicycles. I had one for my daughter until she was about 2, then it was time to grow up :uh:
> *


Then there is nothing worse than when talking to someone about Lowriding, then they say, o yeah, I have a Lowrider Bicycle..... Wrong, not even from the same planet :uh:


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 19 2007, 02:56 PM~8135765
> *
> Like I said fucking sell out.............maybe if he stood up for what was right and what the magazine was about "lowriders" he might still have a job. I still remember him saying donks and Harleys belong in the magazine and that we all would have to change with the times......looks like his ass got changed...The magazine is garbage anyways. 150 pages of advertisements for big rims and pills to inlarge your dick. 20 pages of harley's and donks.. 5 pages with some lowriders. and 1 page of his bullshit editors note telling us we all need to change with the times.. He should have grown some balls and stood up for what the magazine was supposed to be about.. He deserves what he has coming. No one like a spine less coward..
> *



DO YOU HAVE A LOWRIDER????


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8137485
> *I am glad they got rid of Bullshit Bicycles. I had one for my daughter until she was about 2, then it was time to grow up :uh:
> *


you arent a lowrider if you dont respect all aspects of the sport :uh:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 19 2007, 11:57 AM~8134669
> *he was a sell out....... he fucked over the entire lowrider community and still could not keep his job.. I hope he is in the unemployment line. LOSER
> *


IM SURE YOU ARE A BIG SUCCESS AT WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING. AND IM NOT TALKING OUT OF MY ASS!!! MEASURE YOUR WORDS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 06:46 PM~8137512
> *you arent a lowrider if you dont respect all aspects of the sport  :uh:
> *



CALL ME WHAT YOU WANT!!!! I DO WHAT I DO!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 19 2007, 06:54 PM~8137552
> *IM SURE YOU ARE A BIG SUCCESS AT WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING. AND IM NOT TALKING OUT OF MY ASS!!! MEASURE YOUR WORDS!!!!
> *


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 06:56 PM~8137568
> *CALL ME WHAT YOU WANT!!!! I DO WHAT I DO!
> 
> 
> ...


DIPPOWNED


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8137485
> *I am glad they got rid of Bullshit Bicycles. I had one for my daughter until she was about 2, then it was time to grow up :uh:
> *


wtf?!? nothing to say to you.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 06:56 PM~8137568
> *CALL ME WHAT YOU WANT!!!! I DO WHAT I DO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS IT A STOCK 63 IMPALA I BET YOU TELL FOOLS THAT SHIT IS ALL CUSTOM HAHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 06:46 PM~8137512
> *you arent a lowrider if you dont respect all aspects of the sport  :uh:
> *



lowriding is not a sport its a way of life


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 19 2007, 06:58 PM~8137584
> *wtf?!? nothing to say to you.
> *



ALLRIGHT, IT WAS EXTREME, I WAS TRYING TO MAKE A POINT TO CERTAIN PEOPLE, MY BAD, DO YOUR THING :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 06:59 PM~8137588
> *lowriding is not a sport its a way of life
> *


whatever but that *****(er) dissing a whole part of that way of life


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 06:59 PM~8137587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS IT A STOCK 63 IMPALA I BET YOU TELL FOOLS THAT SHIT IS ALL CUSTOM HAHAHAHHAHAHAA
> *


IT IS STOCK, JUST A DRIVER. WE COULD START A POLL, POST URS UP :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 07:00 PM~8137596
> *whatever but that *****(er) dissing a whole part of that way of life
> *



SORRY BRO, I AM NOT INTO BIKES, MATCHBOX OR HOTWHEELS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 07:02 PM~8137610
> *SORRY BRO, I AM NOT INTO BIKES, MATCHBOX OR HOTWHEELS.
> *


LET ME REPHRASE, THEY ARE OKAY, JUST NOT IN A CAR MAGAZINE. LEAVE THAT STUFF AT KB TOYS, SERIOUS, ITS FOR KIDS 14 AND UNDER


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 07:00 PM~8137596
> *whatever but that *****(er) dissing a whole part of that way of life
> *



dippinit is the most blackest mexican white boy to put out a badass ride :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 09:43 PM~8137495
> *Then there is nothing worse than when talking to someone about Lowriding, then they say, o yeah, I have a Lowrider Bicycle..... Wrong, not even from the same planet :uh:
> *


y u got to hate one the bikes for 
to some people havein a lowrider bike is like havein a lowrider car


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

oh damn dippinit you got the whole bike section on this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 19 2007, 07:04 PM~8137626
> *y u got to hate one the bikes for
> to some people havein a lowrider bike is like havein a lowrider car
> *



OK DAMN, I TOOK IT BACK :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 07:05 PM~8137631
> *oh damn dippinit you got the whole bike section on this thread. :biggrin:
> *



IMMA GET SOME TWISTED FORKS THROWN AT ME THE NEXT CAR/ BIKE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: 

REALLY I DONT CARE, I JUST WANTED TO GET THE TOPIC FIRED UP :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 10:03 PM~8137620
> *LET ME REPHRASE, THEY ARE OKAY, JUST NOT IN A CAR MAGAZINE. LEAVE THAT STUFF AT KB TOYS, SERIOUS, ITS FOR KIDS 14 AND UNDER
> *


i think when they have bikes in the mag its help us people that love the lowrider bikes ITS A WAY OF LIFE just like the cars


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

well you accomplished it this page has dippinit written all over it :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

u can watch this and c how i feel about that and the other bike guys 
http://tupride.fusebox.com/Ruben


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 07:59 PM~8137587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS IT A STOCK 63 IMPALA I BET YOU TELL FOOLS THAT SHIT IS ALL CUSTOM HAHAHAHHAHAHAA
> *











DO YOU THINK THIS IS A STOCK IMPALA? Lets see your shit!! We will nose them up at any competition!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 19 2007, 07:07 PM~8137651
> *i think when they have bikes in the mag its help us people that love the lowrider bikes  ITS A WAY OF LIFE just like the cars
> *



would it bother you if they had LRB and they featured a car in there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 19 2007, 07:07 PM~8137651
> *i think when they have bikes in the mag its help us people that love the lowrider bikes  ITS A WAY OF LIFE just like the cars
> *



I AGREE WITH THAT, BUT NOT FOREVER, AT SOME TIME YOU HAVE OT GRADUATE. THAT IS LIKE ME IN MY 20'S BUILDING A BIKE TO COMPETE WITH A 10 YEAR OLD?? HOW CAN HE COMPETE??


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

they wouldnt cuz it LRB


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8137657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that thing looks like it spent some time in paint prison :biggrin: I LIKE IT


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8137657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no that has a nice paint job theres a difference between lowrider and car on juice


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8137657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH THAT EVEN ON 5.20'S.... O yeah I forgot it is :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 19 2007, 07:09 PM~8137664
> *they wouldnt cuz it LRB
> *



thats what the homie dippinit it is trying to say


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

im gonna go eat some dinner see how many pages this goes to by time i get back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 07:10 PM~8137667
> *no that has a nice paint job theres a difference between lowrider and car on juice
> *


MR EXPERT, CRITICIZE EVERYONE, DOESN'T HAVE A POT TO PISS IN, PURO RAPP, NO SNAPP!!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 10:09 PM~8137663
> *I AGREE WITH THAT, BUT NOT FOREVER, AT SOME TIME YOU HAVE OT GRADUATE. THAT IS LIKE ME IN MY 20'S BUILDING A BIKE TO COMPETE WITH A 10 YEAR OLD?? HOW CAN HE COMPETE??
> *


ok but some people love em to much and some times that wat someone is best at like me thats how i let off stress


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 07:11 PM~8137680
> *MR EXPERT, CRITICIZE EVERYONE, DOESN'T HAVE A POT TO PISS IN, PURO RAPP, NO SNAPP!!!*



i need to put that back as my sig


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 07:11 PM~8137679
> *im gonna go eat some dinner see how many pages this goes to by time i get back.
> *


MOVED TO OFF TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 07:10 PM~8137671
> *thats what the homie dippinit it is trying to say
> *


so then that has to apply to harleys as well Ralph fucked us and took our magazine away and for as long as i have been reading LRM it always had a bicycle featured on it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8137658
> *would it bother you if they had LRB and they featured a car in there?
> *


THERE IS NO MORE FUKEN LRB THANKS TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THE LEAST THEY CAN DO IT GIVE US A GOOD BIKE ARTICLE WITH A WORTHY BIKE NOT A GAY FUKEN STREET OR SOME GAY SEMI REAL BIKE BUILDERS DO READ THIS MAGAZINE 2 WE ATLEST DESERVE A DAMN GOOD BIKE ARTICLE IN THE MAGAZINE SINCE LRB WAS TAKEN AWAY FROM US :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You disrespectful motherfucker. Bicycle are not only for kids Its hobby for some, a sport for a most, and a way of life for all. I have been building bicycles for a few years now. I am 19 years old and still fuck with them. The craftsmanship that goes into creating some of these pieces of art is beyond belief. You know not what lowriders are if you discredit the pedals scraping that went on before the 4 wheel cruisen that most riders do now. The lack of respect you have. K&B toys. LMAO with the shit talken. There are growin ass men who still go out and look for that last piece to complete the 67 apple krate they have been building for 2/3 years. Man it hurts to here people like you dissing the game. Let us have a small article is LRM shit, thats the least they can do. Don't forget the dudes that race bikes and pro skateboarders. I guess there all kids too? I cant imagine where Tony Hawk or Lance Armstrong land in your book. Get the fuck outa here. :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Jun 19 2007, 07:12 PM~8137686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know there is no more lrb, whats the difference if its a street bike or a full show bike both should be noticed. i dont mind a bike feature


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 19 2007, 07:32 PM~8137803
> *You disrespectful motherfucker. Bicycle are not only for kids Its hobby for some, a sport for a most, and a way of life for all. I have been building bicycles for a few years now. I am 19 years old and still fuck with them. The craftsmanship that goes into creating some of these pieces of art is beyond belief. You know not what lowriders are if you discredit the pedals scraping that went on before the 4 wheel cruisen that most riders do now. The lack of respect you have. K&B toys. LMAO with the shit talken. There are growin ass men who still go out and look for that last piece to complete the 67 apple krate they have been building for 2/3 years. Man it hurts to here people like you dissing the game. Let us have a small article is LRM shit, thats the least they can do. Don't forget the dudes that race bikes and pro skateboarders. I guess there all kids too? I cant imagine where Tony Hawk  or  Lance Armstrong land in your book. Get the fuck outa here. :uh:
> *


CHURCH


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 07:35 PM~8137824
> *yeah that goes for harley too, id rather not see anything but cars that are lowriders in the mag but thats just me.
> i know there is no more lrb, whats the difference if its a street bike or a full show bike both should be noticed. i dont mind a bike feature
> *


BULL SHIT GAY STORE BOUGHT STREETS DONT DESERVE A ARTICLE ITS PPL WHO DETICATE THEM SELFS COMPLEATLY TO THE BIKE SPENDING LOADS OF CASH ON THEM WHO REALLY THINK TO TRY TO BE AHEAD OF THE GAME N COME OUT WITH WIKED DESIGNS SOULD DESERVE AN ARTICLE 
I THINK IF YOU PUT A STREET BIKE ON THE ARTICLE IT MAKES LIL KIDS THINK THAT STREET BIKES ARE BAD ASS N SHIT AND THEN WENN THEM COME ON LAYITLOW THEY THINK THEY THE BIG SHIT CUS THEY HAVE A STORE BOUGHT CHINA TWISED CHROME FRAME ITS GAY


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 19 2007, 08:08 PM~8138035
> *BULL SHIT GAY STORE BOUGHT STREETS DONT DESERVE A ARTICLE ITS PPL WHO DETICATE THEM SELFS COMPLEATLY TO THE BIKE SPENDING LOADS OF CASH ON THEM WHO REALLY THINK TO TRY TO BE AHEAD OF THE GAME N COME OUT WITH WIKED DESIGNS SOULD DESERVE AN ARTICLE
> I THINK IF YOU PUT A STREET BIKE ON THE ARTICLE IT MAKES LIL KIDS THINK THAT STREET BIKES ARE BAD ASS N SHIT AND THEN WENN THEM COME ON LAYITLOW THEY THINK THEY THE BIG SHIT CUS THEY HAVE A STORE BOUGHT CHINA TWISED CHROME FRAME ITS GAY
> *



so your saying a 12 year old kid who mowed lawns all summer to buy a bike dont deserve shit cause he didnt spend 5gs on a bike only $150?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 19 2007, 08:08 PM~8138035
> *BULL SHIT GAY STORE BOUGHT STREETS DONT DESERVE A ARTICLE ITS PPL WHO DETICATE THEM SELFS COMPLEATLY TO THE BIKE SPENDING LOADS OF CASH ON THEM WHO REALLY THINK TO TRY TO BE AHEAD OF THE GAME N COME OUT WITH WIKED DESIGNS SOULD DESERVE AN ARTICLE
> I THINK IF YOU PUT A STREET BIKE ON THE ARTICLE IT MAKES LIL KIDS THINK THAT STREET BIKES ARE BAD ASS N SHIT AND THEN WENN THEM COME ON LAYITLOW THEY THINK THEY THE BIG SHIT CUS THEY HAVE A STORE BOUGHT CHINA TWISED CHROME FRAME ITS GAY
> *


people have to start somewhere Eric


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 19 2007, 08:08 PM~8138035
> *BULL SHIT GAY STORE BOUGHT STREETS DONT DESERVE A ARTICLE ITS PPL WHO DETICATE THEM SELFS COMPLEATLY TO THE BIKE SPENDING LOADS OF CASH ON THEM WHO REALLY THINK TO TRY TO BE AHEAD OF THE GAME N COME OUT WITH WIKED DESIGNS SOULD DESERVE AN ARTICLE
> I THINK IF YOU PUT A STREET BIKE ON THE ARTICLE IT MAKES LIL KIDS THINK THAT STREET BIKES ARE BAD ASS N SHIT AND THEN WENN THEM COME ON LAYITLOW THEY THINK THEY THE BIG SHIT CUS THEY HAVE A STORE BOUGHT CHINA TWISED CHROME FRAME ITS GAY
> *


you dont need to spend loads of cash on a bike to make it looks nice.. you can do everything yourself.. and most streets are store bought but not all of them are.. theyre are badass ones out there and they should be recognized just as much as radicals and all the other classes.. and lowrider magzine wouldnt feature a store bought street..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 06:43 PM~8137495
> *Then there is nothing worse than when talking to someone about Lowriding, then they say, o yeah, I have a Lowrider Bicycle..... Wrong, not even from the same planet :uh:
> *


Yo homie, I know where you're coming from, so I say to each is own, you shouldnt critisize others for what they feel. :angry:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 19 2007, 08:08 PM~8138035
> *BULL SHIT GAY STORE BOUGHT STREETS DONT DESERVE A ARTICLE ITS PPL WHO DETICATE THEM SELFS COMPLEATLY TO THE BIKE SPENDING LOADS OF CASH ON THEM WHO REALLY THINK TO TRY TO BE AHEAD OF THE GAME N COME OUT WITH WIKED DESIGNS SOULD DESERVE AN ARTICLE
> I THINK IF YOU PUT A STREET BIKE ON THE ARTICLE IT MAKES LIL KIDS THINK THAT STREET BIKES ARE BAD ASS N SHIT AND THEN WENN THEM COME ON LAYITLOW THEY THINK THEY THE BIG SHIT CUS THEY HAVE A STORE BOUGHT CHINA TWISED CHROME FRAME ITS GAY
> *


i know how you feel, when I see a bike I get the impression they didnt look for the best around, they pick the first thing they see.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got respect for it all.. im 22 and i still build bikes.. i got the baddest 26 in out there... but im not hatin on cars.. i got one myself.. ill be 30 yrs old still riding a lowrider bike with my low parked in my front lawn..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 19 2007, 08:52 PM~8138352
> *i know how you feel, when I see a bike I get the impression they didnt look for the best around, they pick the first thing they see.
> *


  THIS IS WAT IM SAYIN
AND I STARTED WITH A GAY STREET I WORKED MY ASS OF FOR 1 ON YEAR TO PUT LIKE 300 ON IT ITS GAY 
NOW THAT IM BIGGER N STILL DROP MORE CASH ON THIS ONE IM BUILDING TO BE GOOD BIKE TO SET A MARK ON THE GAME N GIVE MY STATE A NAME FOR BIKES


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville+Jun 19 2007, 08:52 PM~8138352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not always about featuring the best bike, maybe theres a reason they choose the bikes they do. you guys should just be happy theres a bike feature again instead of being pissed about the bike that got featured. who knows maybe they'll bring back LRB for the bike guys.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

double post


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I AGREE THOUGH....HOWS A YOUNG KID SUPPOSED TO COMPETE WITH SOMEONE TWICE HIS AGE, WHO HAS STEADY INCOME, THAT BUILDS BIKES? I MEAN C'MON NOW. ITS GOOD THAT PEOPLE BEGIN THEIR LOWRIDING EXPERIENCE WITH BIKES AND ITS GREAT THEY STILL HAVE THE PASSION OF BUILDING THEM....BUT YOU NEED TO GRADUATE SOONER OR LATER....AND BELIEVE ME... IM NOT SAYING FOR GUYS TO STOP BUILDING THEM...ALL IM SAYING IS THAT DONT YOU FEEL A LIL EMBARRASSED COMPETEING WITH KIDS??? THATS LIKE TRYING TO PICK ON SOMEONE HALF YOUR SIZE. ID RATHER DRIVE MY RIDE ON SUNDAYS, NOT MY BICYCLE....CHURCH


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

im not into bikes but id rather see a bike article than another wheel ad!
they only take like two pages and if you dont like it then just flip the page.  
dipinit, you have a nice 63 that has as much work into it as a lot of more custom -looking- cars. i know because i used to have one like it.  too bad we never got to meet up at a show... mines long gone now.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

look at some or the radical class bikes and some of the other class not all bikes r own by kids some r grown men doin wat they love


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 09:18 PM~8138537
> *I AGREE THOUGH....HOWS A YOUNG KID SUPPOSED TO COMPETE WITH SOMEONE TWICE HIS AGE, WHO HAS STEADY INCOME, THAT BUILDS BIKES? I MEAN C'MON NOW. ITS GOOD THAT PEOPLE BEGIN THEIR LOWRIDING EXPERIENCE WITH BIKES AND ITS GREAT THEY STILL HAVE THE PASSION OF BUILDING THEM....BUT YOU NEED TO GRADUATE SOONER OR LATER....AND BELIEVE ME... IM NOT SAYING FOR GUYS TO STOP BUILDING THEM...ALL IM SAYING IS THAT DONT YOU FEEL A LIL EMBARRASSED COMPETEING WITH KIDS???  THATS LIKE TRYING TO PICK ON SOMEONE HALF YOUR SIZE. ID RATHER DRIVE MY RIDE ON SUNDAYS, NOT MY BICYCLE....CHURCH
> *


most bikes arent even built by the kids 70% of the time its the parents that are involved


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 09:18 PM~8138537
> *I AGREE THOUGH....HOWS A YOUNG KID SUPPOSED TO COMPETE WITH SOMEONE TWICE HIS AGE, WHO HAS STEADY INCOME, THAT BUILDS BIKES? I MEAN C'MON NOW. ITS GOOD THAT PEOPLE BEGIN THEIR LOWRIDING EXPERIENCE WITH BIKES AND ITS GREAT THEY STILL HAVE THE PASSION OF BUILDING THEM....BUT YOU NEED TO GRADUATE SOONER OR LATER....AND BELIEVE ME... IM NOT SAYING FOR GUYS TO STOP BUILDING THEM...ALL IM SAYING IS THAT DONT YOU FEEL A LIL EMBARRASSED COMPETEING WITH KIDS???  THATS LIKE TRYING TO PICK ON SOMEONE HALF YOUR SIZE. ID RATHER DRIVE MY RIDE ON SUNDAYS, NOT MY BICYCLE....CHURCH
> *


this is true. i built a bike once a long time ago.... it was fun to build but once it was done i was like what am i going to do with it? i took it to one show, placed first, felt stupid and sold it to a kid that probably had more fun with it.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 09:26 PM~8138598
> *most bikes arent even built by the kids 70% of the time its the parents that are involved
> *


im guilty if this but my lil girl helped sand the biked down she helps clean her bike, set up her display and helps clean up after the show. so yeah the money came from my pockets but she does her share.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 09:32 PM~8138660
> *im guilty if this but my lil girl helped sand the biked down she helps clean her bike, set up her display and helps clean up after the show. so yeah the money came from my pockets but she does her share.
> *


well thats a 50/50 split im sure that kid did a share of the work on his bike too, but theres lots of them out there that didnt do nothing on the bike but claim ownership


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 03:04 PM~8135398
> *I THINK THAT RALPH WAS BETTER.....JUST MY OPINION....AND WHO CARES ABOUT THEM TAKING OUT THE BIKES...THEY HAVE THEYRE OWN ENTIRE MAGAZINE JUST FOR BIKES....I BET THEY WILL RE-HIRE RALPH
> *


how can you say ralph is better when he only has 1 issue under his belt? :dunno:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 06:43 PM~8137495
> *Then there is nothing worse than when talking to someone about Lowriding, then they say, o yeah, I have a Lowrider Bicycle..... Wrong, not even from the same planet :uh:
> *


your a real idiot. you know that right? :yessad:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 08:06 PM~8137641
> *IMMA GET SOME TWISTED FORKS THROWN AT ME THE NEXT CAR/ BIKE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> REALLY I DONT CARE, I JUST WANTED TO GET THE TOPIC FIRED UP :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 09:18 PM~8138537
> *I AGREE THOUGH....HOWS A YOUNG KID SUPPOSED TO COMPETE WITH SOMEONE TWICE HIS AGE, WHO HAS STEADY INCOME, THAT BUILDS BIKES? I MEAN C'MON NOW. ITS GOOD THAT PEOPLE BEGIN THEIR LOWRIDING EXPERIENCE WITH BIKES AND ITS GREAT THEY STILL HAVE THE PASSION OF BUILDING THEM....BUT YOU NEED TO GRADUATE SOONER OR LATER....AND BELIEVE ME... IM NOT SAYING FOR GUYS TO STOP BUILDING THEM...ALL IM SAYING IS THAT DONT YOU FEEL A LIL EMBARRASSED COMPETEING WITH KIDS???  THATS LIKE TRYING TO PICK ON SOMEONE HALF YOUR SIZE. ID RATHER DRIVE MY RIDE ON SUNDAYS, NOT MY BICYCLE....CHURCH
> *


shouldnt matter about who wins.. take pride in ya ride.. no matter if its 4 wheels or 2 wheels.. 3 or 1..
i dont do it for the shows.. i do it to ride and represent something i build with my own hands...

ill do the same when my car is done..


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Jun 19 2007, 01:30 PM~8135158
> *U KNOW U STILL TALK A LOT OF S--- DUDE
> THAT S WHY U SORRY AS- GOT THROWN OUT !
> IM TALKING TO U 505RYDA
> *


got thrown out?get it straight i left the imperials ,told you guys i was out cuz people that didnt even have cars was talking smack,then 2 weeks later you all had a meeeting at chucks shop and voted me out cuz i expressed my opinion .i dont talk shit i talk the truth


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 19 2007, 01:42 PM~8135235
> *SO IS HE NOT IMPERIALS ANYMORE? IS HE SOUTHSIDE ALL YOU SHIT TALKERS YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND HIM IF YOU REALLY HAVE A PROBLEM
> *


thats real talk .im uce now but ,im still here and i still roll with the imperials to shows in town all the time just done one this weekend with them ,they dont have a problem with me ,so why do you.and if you do come down and we can solve it ,real talk.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 19 2007, 10:06 PM~8138960
> *thats real talk .im uce now but ,im still here and i still roll with the imperials to shows in town all the time just done one this weekend with them ,they dont have a problem with me ,so why do you.and if you do come down and we can solve it ,real talk.
> *



he was talking about ralph not you


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 11:11 PM~8139009
> *he was talking about ralph not you
> *


na hes talking about me bro ,its all good.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 11:11 PM~8139009
> *he was talking about ralph not you
> *



:no:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 07:09 PM~8137663
> *I AGREE WITH THAT, BUT NOT FOREVER, AT SOME TIME YOU HAVE OT GRADUATE. THAT IS LIKE ME IN MY 20'S BUILDING A BIKE TO COMPETE WITH A 10 YEAR OLD?? HOW CAN HE COMPETE??
> *


what the fuc does that have to do with the mag? "but not forever", what about the kids reading lowrider mag now and dreaming about having a lowrider someday, then he builds a bicycle, then turns 20 and builds a car, then later builds a really nice car?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow... This thread was doing really good like 8 pages ago and its barely on page 6... It went from "WHERE DID RALPH GO" to "WHERE DID LOWRIDER BIKES BELONG" :nono:

Here the hate making everyone lose focus again 

everyone starts somewhere... As far as Im concerned... You can be 24 and not have funds for a lowrider car, but why not devote the same love and dedication to something you CAN, like a bike


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I would rather see a bike instead of a motorcycle 10 times fold. I started with a bike and moved on, thats why I like to see them. But I can't stand bikes that don't resemble a fucking bike anymore. Seen one with all kinds of things on it....it was just missing the kitchen sink.....but anyways.

As for Joe Ray taking over.....will see. Ralph didn't make it happen (for me) that's why I stopped buying them. But that has nothing to do on the kind of person he is... I don't even know the man at a personal level. If Joe Ray changes it around, I might buy it all over again.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 09:18 PM~8138537
> *I AGREE THOUGH....HOWS A YOUNG KID SUPPOSED TO COMPETE WITH SOMEONE TWICE HIS AGE, WHO HAS STEADY INCOME, THAT BUILDS BIKES? I MEAN C'MON NOW. ITS GOOD THAT PEOPLE BEGIN THEIR LOWRIDING EXPERIENCE WITH BIKES AND ITS GREAT THEY STILL HAVE THE PASSION OF BUILDING THEM....BUT YOU NEED TO GRADUATE SOONER OR LATER....AND BELIEVE ME... IM NOT SAYING FOR GUYS TO STOP BUILDING THEM...ALL IM SAYING IS THAT DONT YOU FEEL A LIL EMBARRASSED COMPETEING WITH KIDS???  THATS LIKE TRYING TO PICK ON SOMEONE HALF YOUR SIZE. ID RATHER DRIVE MY RIDE ON SUNDAYS, NOT MY BICYCLE....CHURCH
> *


Do you think that its fair for the adverage car builder to compete against shops that build cars? Its the same thing if you think about it. Shops usually have more resources and more $$$ than some guy building a car on his own. Just like a 20 something year old with a job vs. a 10 year old with an allowance. It happens alot but no one complains.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 06:43 PM~8137495
> *Then there is nothing worse than when talking to someone about Lowriding, then they say, o yeah, I have a Lowrider Bicycle..... Wrong, not even from the same planet :uh:
> *


I know this has probably been beat to death already but let me explain something to you. People build lowrider bikes cause thats what they want to do. Plain and simple. Im not obligated by any law to build a "lowrider" type of car for any reason. I would like to someday do that but like alot of other people, I have other more important obligations then commiting to something like that. 

Some of us didnt have that uncle that was into cars. Most of us didnt have someone in the family that handed down an impala to us. I sometimes read about how some guys find cars and get them for nothing. None of that happens to me. It just means that I have to work harder to get where alot of other people are but someday if I decide to, I will make that happen. 

I rather build a lowrider bike then some of the piece of shit cars that are out there anyway.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2007, 12:50 AM~8139247
> *I know this has probably been beat to death already but let me explain something to you. People build lowrider bikes cause thats what they want to do. Plain and simple. Im not obligated by any law to build a "lowrider" type of car for any reason. I would like to someday do that but like alot of other people, I have other more important obligations then commiting to something like that.
> 
> Some of us didnt have that uncle that was into cars. Most of us didnt have someone in the family that handed down an impala to us. I sometimes read about how some guys find cars and get them for nothing. None of that happens to me. It just means that I have to work harder to get where alot of other people are but someday if I decide to, I will make that happen.
> ...


Preach It My Brother Preach It. I personally agree with the building of bikes.ALOT of The MAJOR CLUBS out on The Show Circuit have Bike Clubs also.Correct me if im wrong .And ALOT of the Bikes that are owned by those young/old members were in one way or nother influenced by somebody along the WONDERFUL ROAD of LOWRIDING.

just my .02 cents


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 08:56 PM~8137568
> *CALL ME WHAT YOU WANT!!!! I DO WHAT I DO!
> 
> 
> ...


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLIIIN'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 06:59 PM~8137587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS IT A STOCK 63 IMPALA I BET YOU TELL FOOLS THAT SHIT IS ALL CUSTOM HAHAHAHHAHAHAA
> *


if im not mistaken its a 63 convertible 409 car.  

wasuup dippinit


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 09:18 PM~8138537
> *I AGREE THOUGH....HOWS A YOUNG KID SUPPOSED TO COMPETE WITH SOMEONE TWICE HIS AGE, WHO HAS STEADY INCOME, THAT BUILDS BIKES? I MEAN C'MON NOW. ITS GOOD THAT PEOPLE BEGIN THEIR LOWRIDING EXPERIENCE WITH BIKES AND ITS GREAT THEY STILL HAVE THE PASSION OF BUILDING THEM....BUT YOU NEED TO GRADUATE SOONER OR LATER....AND BELIEVE ME... IM NOT SAYING FOR GUYS TO STOP BUILDING THEM...ALL IM SAYING IS THAT DONT YOU FEEL A LIL EMBARRASSED COMPETEING WITH KIDS???  THATS LIKE TRYING TO PICK ON SOMEONE HALF YOUR SIZE. ID RATHER DRIVE MY RIDE ON SUNDAYS, NOT MY BICYCLE....CHURCH
> *



Exactly. I am not saying they don't have a place, just not in the magazine. I want to see Lowriders, not bicycles, ot tricycles, or model cars, or hot wheels, or hear about Fabtechs new 16" lift. Just Lowrider cars, thats it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 09:26 PM~8138598
> *most bikes arent even built by the kids 70% of the time its the parents that are involved
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, A 5 year old can't build a bike. :uh: The parents "teach" them to do it. That's alright.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Mr. Brougham @ Jun 19 2007, 09:18 PM) 
I AGREE THOUGH....HOWS A YOUNG KID SUPPOSED TO COMPETE WITH SOMEONE TWICE HIS AGE, WHO HAS STEADY INCOME, THAT BUILDS BIKES? I MEAN C'MON NOW. ITS GOOD THAT PEOPLE BEGIN THEIR LOWRIDING EXPERIENCE WITH BIKES AND ITS GREAT THEY STILL HAVE THE PASSION OF BUILDING THEM....BUT YOU NEED TO GRADUATE SOONER OR LATER....AND BELIEVE ME... IM NOT SAYING FOR GUYS TO STOP BUILDING THEM...ALL IM SAYING IS THAT DONT YOU FEEL A LIL EMBARRASSED COMPETEING WITH KIDS??? THATS LIKE TRYING TO PICK ON SOMEONE HALF YOUR SIZE. ID RATHER DRIVE MY RIDE ON SUNDAYS, NOT MY BICYCLE....CHURCH



Do you think that its fair for the adverage car builder to compete against shops that build cars? Its the same thing if you think about it. Shops usually have more resources and more $$$ than some guy building a car on his own. Just like a 20 something year old with a job vs. a 10 year old with an allowance. It happens alot but no one complains.


....YOU JUST COMPLAINED....AND PLUS AT LEAST YOUR COMPETING WITH ADULTS....NOT CHILDREN.....AND IF YOU LOSE TO ANOTHER ADULT...JUST STEP YOUR GAME UP


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 19 2007, 09:23 PM~8138567
> *im not into bikes but id rather see a bike article than another wheel ad!
> they only take like two pages and if you dont like it then just flip the page.
> dipinit, you have a nice 63 that has as much work into it as a lot of more custom -looking- cars. i know because i used to have one like it.  too bad we never got to meet up at a show... mines long gone now.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 19 2007, 10:28 PM~8139118
> *Wow... This thread was doing really good like 8 pages ago and its barely on page 6... It went from "WHERE DID RALPH GO" to "WHERE DID LOWRIDER BIKES BELONG" :nono:
> 
> Here the hate making everyone lose focus again
> ...


just sucks when you have to take your Gf out on a bike, lol. How do you explain that??


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

pinche DIPPINIT thats why they have the rear racks on the fenders.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I can't believe the disrespect some of you have shown in applauding or cheering the supposed firing of Ralph Fuentes. That man has set marks in lowriding and has done a lot for lowriding that some of you can only dream of doing. Ralph Fuentes did not own LRM. He was an employee like anyone else that has bosses to answer to and deadlines to meet. I am not celebrating or happy that he lost his job. 

I feel Ralph Fuentes did the best job possible with the resources he had at his disposal. I feel whatever changes he made (bad or good) during his tenure at LRM he made in the best interest of lowriding. I don't think at any point in time during his tenure as Editor did he make decisions to spite or tick-off anyone in the lowriding community. He had to make decisions that were cost effective and in the best interest of LRM. I'm sure alot of love and passion went into his job, but that's exactly what it was a job. He has a family to feed and provide for like any other man that works a job. I'm sure if he was doing it (Editor) for fun, had complete content, creative control, and money at his disposal we would have seen a completly different magazine than what we've seen in the past few years. Well, since he didn't have all those things and had bosses to answer to, he did the best he could.

Eliminating LRB I'm sure was not his decision. Whether he had the balls, courage, or whatever to stand up for LRB is not the question because I'm sure he did and does. That decision was that of the owners or share holders in Primedia. Not Ralph Fuentes.

It's funny yet sad to me how some of you use the words "family", "lifestyle", and "unity" to describe lowriding. From what I've read of the post thus far, none of those words apply. Ralph Fuentes has accomplished and done things in lowriding that some of you dream of or trying very hard to do. I feel he deserves alot more respect than what many of you have posted here. He is by definition an "OG". Something many of you pray to one day have attached to your name. At the rate some of you are going, it'll never happen. You need to show compassion, love, and respect for your fellow lowrider as well as for the lifestyle. From the very beginning of this topic, none of that has been shown. I'm ashamed of some of you. You have the nerve to say you eat, sleep, love, live, and breathe this lifestyle, but celebrating a man losing his job and bashing him for some of the choices he made while in charge of LRM. Wow!

I'm sure in due time some of you will complain about Joe Ray. It'll be no different than with Ralph Fuentes. So, anticipating that moment, I place this challenge; If any of you feel you can do a better job than the previous Editor or the current Editor, submit an application or resume to LRM or Primedia and show us what you can do. If not, enjoy the magazine for what it is or don't purchase it. There are curently two (2) other lowrider related publications (Laid, Street Low) out there to choose from.

Tyrone


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 19 2007, 07:32 PM~8137803
> *You disrespectful motherfucker. Bicycle are not only for kids Its hobby for some, a sport for a most, and a way of life for all. I have been building bicycles for a few years now. I am 19 years old and still fuck with them. The craftsmanship that goes into creating some of these pieces of art is beyond belief. You know not what lowriders are if you discredit the pedals scraping that went on before the 4 wheel cruisen that most riders do now. The lack of respect you have. K&B toys. LMAO with the shit talken. There are growin ass men who still go out and look for that last piece to complete the 67 apple krate they have been building for 2/3 years. Man it hurts to here people like you dissing the game. Let us have a small article is LRM shit, thats the least they can do. Don't forget the dudes that race bikes and pro skateboarders. I guess there all kids too? I cant imagine where Tony Hawk  or  Lance Armstrong land in your book. Get the fuck outa here. :uh:
> *


Really I was just trying to make a point. That Lowriding is different things to different people. I could care less about Bicycles, but i appreciate what people can do with them. Really if anyone knows me, I never criticize what people do. I brought it up, because people are so quick to judge others, but think they have their act together. Someone was happy that Ralph lost his job?? I barely know Ralph, but I do know that he has proven himself by building a car to a level that I never acheived. I know he has been Lowriding a long time,longer than me. I do NOT know what kind of political situation he was in at LRM. I don't know to what extent he had control. Maybe he did fuck up on his own,,, maybe he didn't. No one knows. People are happy that he lost his job, and yet he probably has a family and kids?? WTF is that?? So my point is lay off the man. He did his best, just like bicycle builders do their best!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 19 2007, 11:38 PM~8139500
> *pinche DIPPINIT thats why they have the rear racks on the fenders.
> *



yeah its cool the lil 15 year old with his pinche hyna :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

just to add my two cents, i have been building bikes for quite some time now, and have gained the resources and knowledge of building them and giving back to the youngsters by helping them out with their bike projects. now, there isnt enough kids interested in the scene to open up a shop, so my best advertisement is my bike that i built and show...im a grown ass man and im proud to say that i build kustom bikes, now, all this graduating stuff, yea, that makes sense, but not everyone is into the cars, but love the look of the bikes, which drives them to build up and show them. i can tell you right now that a majority of the guys that are of driving age building bikes do have cars, they may not be lowriders, but whatever style of ride it is, they got one. myself for example, im workin on gettin my 64 corvair out, which may never see a lowrider show but will hit as many kustom and rod shows as it can, because i choose to keep that bitch flat black with a flaked out roof and a gang of pinstriping...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 19 2007, 11:45 PM~8139525
> *just to add my two cents, i have been building bikes for quite some time now, and have gained the resources and knowledge of building them and giving back to the youngsters by helping them out with their bike projects. now, there isnt enough kids interested in the scene to open up a shop, so my best advertisement is my bike that i built and show...im a grown ass man and im proud to say that i build kustom bikes, now, all this graduating stuff, yea, that makes sense, but not everyone is into the cars, but love the look of the bikes, which drives them to build up and show them. i can tell you right now that a majority of the guys that are of driving age building bikes do have cars, they may not be lowriders, but whatever style of ride it is, they got one. myself for example, im workin on gettin my 64 corvair out, which may never see a lowrider show but will hit as many kustom and rod shows as it can, because i choose to keep that bitch flat black with a flaked out roof and a gang of pinstriping...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

politics :uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 11:48 PM~8139545
> *:thumbsup:
> *


dont try to be cool now :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i have had many a rides come and go, impounded what not etc..

i built my son a bike and i jumped into the bike topic here and documented it....i was the first to say, go build a bike, or beat to the model topics etc....to some chit talker or youngsters....now i have alot of respect for these youngsters getting thier feet wet with the scene in any genre and what they do....i have a different perspective on bike builders for i became one! its work..... like any project there is a goal! 

i know my boy says "dad i got th coolest bike on the block!" we share a bond with having the same interest now and hes only 6....had he not been involved or introduced to it, who knows what element or road he will take later in life! who know who he will intorduce into the scene to be part of the lifestyle... :0


as for ralph who gives a fuck....i always loved his rides could care less, didnt always agree with all, what can you do..... peeps have a chance to leave a legacy, they do what they gonna do....you cant please everyone!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i think ralph did great ... dont blame him for the mag blame corperate lowrider and prime media


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I AGREE WITH ICE BERG....THEY SHOULD'VE KEPT RALPH.....AND BY THE WAY, I JUST SAW THE NEW LRM...AND IT LOOKS THE SAME AS IT DID WHEN RALPH WAS THERE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt for the bikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 20 2007, 05:06 AM~8137641
> *IMMA GET SOME TWISTED FORKS THROWN AT ME THE NEXT CAR/ BIKE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> REALLY I DONT CARE, I JUST WANTED TO GET THE TOPIC FIRED UP :biggrin:
> *


You're gonna be walking funny with this jammed up ya ass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 20 2007, 05:08 AM~8137658
> *would it bother you if they had LRB and they featured a car in there?
> *


:no: I think it would be kind of cool


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

alright imma put my two cents in cause that shit is hella uncalled for first off you tell me one 10 year old who welded up or engraved or painted his own fucking bike regardless if it was his idea or not the older person who did do the work probably went all out and tryed his hardest to give the lil kid what he wanted. the whole bike thing is our future like i said alot of top notch builders now adays started with bikes its never gonna go away as for them being put in a lowrider magazine well its called LOWRIDER MAGAZINE not LOWRIDER CAR OR TRUCK MAGAZINE if it was im sure there wouldnt be one damn bike in there. as for keeping ralph in the magazine i dont think that would of been better i mean the dude completly cut the future builders of lowriders out of the picture for some stupid ass harley shit everyone keeps saying its the higher power above ralph that made him do it well i dont buy it if it was that way how come joe ray added the bikes again you tell me now that its not the editors choice. i think joe ray is gonna keep it old school and do what needs to be done to keep everyone happy. i cant believe how ignorant ya sounded when ya said fuck the lowrider bikes u obviously cared bout them when your kid wanted one if i read correctly mabey you should build your kid a new one and see how much more it is besides a twisted bent fork and velvet seat so you might appreciate the blood sweat and tears that go into them regardless if the builder is a 30 year old or a 8 year old


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 19 2007, 11:43 PM~8139518
> *I can't believe the disrespect some of you have shown in applauding or cheering the supposed firing of Ralph Fuentes. That man has set marks in lowriding  and has done a lot for lowriding that some of you can only dream of doing. Ralph Fuentes did not own LRM. He was an employee like anyone else that has bosses to answer to and deadlines to meet. I am not celebrating or happy that he lost his job.
> 
> I feel Ralph Fuentes did the best job possible with the resources he had at his disposal. I feel whatever changes he made (bad or good) during his tenure at LRM he made in the best interest of lowriding. I don't think at any point in time during his tenure as Editor did he make decisions to spite or tick-off anyone in the lowriding community. He had to make decisions that were cost effective and in the best interest of LRM. I'm sure alot of love and passion went into his job, but that's exactly what it was a job. He has a family to feed and provide for like any other man that works a job. I'm sure if he was doing it (Editor) for fun, had complete content, creative control, and money at his disposal we would have seen a completly different magazine than what we've seen in the past few years. Well, since he didn't have all those things and had bosses to answer to, he did the best he could.
> ...



blah blah blah

actually your right its not nice to bash ralph but when ya got alot of dedicated followers who where let down extremly by bad judgment that ralph made your gonna get shit thrown in your face. the guy is a ledgend no doubt as was any editor of the magazine nobody is taking that away from him. im sure if he busted out with anothe rsick ass ride people who bashed him will still think its nice. joe ray seems like he is gonna be the man for the job and i think we are gonna see more changes that are gonna settle all the negative bullshit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt know, i built a couple model cars then went straight to cars never got into bikes :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 07:53 AM~8140689
> *i wouldnt know, i built a couple model cars then went straight to cars never got into bikes  :biggrin:
> *


but ya still started with something smaller


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 20 2007, 07:18 AM~8138537
> *I AGREE THOUGH....HOWS A YOUNG KID SUPPOSED TO COMPETE WITH SOMEONE TWICE HIS AGE, WHO HAS STEADY INCOME, THAT BUILDS BIKES? I MEAN C'MON NOW. ITS GOOD THAT PEOPLE BEGIN THEIR LOWRIDING EXPERIENCE WITH BIKES AND ITS GREAT THEY STILL HAVE THE PASSION OF BUILDING THEM....BUT YOU NEED TO GRADUATE SOONER OR LATER....AND BELIEVE ME... IM NOT SAYING FOR GUYS TO STOP BUILDING THEM...ALL IM SAYING IS THAT DONT YOU FEEL A LIL EMBARRASSED COMPETEING WITH KIDS???  THATS LIKE TRYING TO PICK ON SOMEONE HALF YOUR SIZE. ID RATHER DRIVE MY RIDE ON SUNDAYS, NOT MY BICYCLE....CHURCH
> *


That's why there's original, street, mild, semi, full, and radical custom categories in each 16" and 20" bikes. If you notice all the radical and full custom builders are guys like me, old who want to compete for titles. Builders in the lower categories are kids and parents who just want to have a good time and build something cool together and don't care about winning or losing. Its like people who enter the Boston Marathon in a wheelchair. They know they ain't gonna win unless they got a big block engine in the back of that thing, they just go to compete and say they did it. 

Oh and by the way one of the previous two time Bike of the Year winners was an 8 yr old kid so it ain't always about us old fukers that go out and build bikes with our steady incomes and deep pockets


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 07:55 AM~8140697
> *That's why there's original, street, mild, semi, full, and radical custom categories in each 16" and 20" bikes.  If you notice all the radical and full custom builders are guys like me, old who want to compete for titles.  Builders in the lower categories are kids and parents who just want to have a good time and build something cool together and don't care about winning or losing.  Its like people who enter the Boston Marathon in a wheelchair.  They know they ain't gonna win unless they got a big block engine in the back of that thing, they just go to compete and say they did it.
> 
> Oh and by the way one of the previous two time Bike of the Year winners was an 8 yr old kid  so it ain't always about us old fukers that go out and build bikes with our steady incomes and deep pockets
> *


tony knows hes been around since the first wooden wire wheels back in 1800's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 20 2007, 07:53 AM~8140692
> *but ya still started with something smaller
> *


yea i guess u can say that. 

ps i think this topic should be moved to the bike section already cuz thats what it seems its about now. :uh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 08:35 AM~8140606
> *You're gonna be walking funny with this jammed up ya ass
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 07:57 AM~8140713
> *yea i guess u can say that.
> 
> ps i think this topic should be moved to the bike section already cuz thats what it seems its about now.  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i feel ya it kind of went sour huh lol


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 07:59 PM~8137587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS IT A STOCK 63 IMPALA I BET YOU TELL FOOLS THAT SHIT IS ALL CUSTOM HAHAHAHHAHAHAA
> *



THIS FUCKER TALKS TO MUCH SHIT STFU ALREADY :uh:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 20 2007, 09:50 AM~8140678
> *blah blah blah
> 
> actually your right its not nice to bash ralph but when ya got alot of dedicated followers who where let down extremly by bad judgment that ralph made your gonna get shit thrown in your face. the guy is a ledgend no doubt as was any editor of the magazine nobody is taking that away from him. im sure if he busted out with anothe rsick ass ride people who bashed him will still think its nice. joe ray seems like he is gonna be the man for the job and i think we are gonna see more changes that are gonna settle all the negative bullshit
> *


The bike builders that have replied to this topic have many valid points. Some of today's top car builders were once bike builders and featuring bikes in LRM again is a way to keep the younger generation involved and motivated. I'll agree with that. 

Now, I'm going to twist this topic around since it's basically about the editor(s) of LRM and the changes or differences they can, should, and will make.

Again, I take no joy in Ralph Fuentes being releived of his duties as Editor of LRM. Nor, am I celebrating Joe Ray being hired as the new Editor. I have alot of respect for both of these individuals for what they've contributed and done for lowriding, but neither of these individuals is better or worse or more qualified than the other. I feel many are celebrating Joe Ray becoming Editor for the club (Lifestyle) he belongs to and what he has accomplished with them. Without a doubt Joe Ray and Lifestyle have some of the best lowriders ever built, but that doesn't necessarily qualify him (or anyone) for the job of Editor of LRM. I'll have to wait and see what changes or improvements he makes with time, but I'm not going to hold my breath with the hopes he'll make some changes that I'd like to see.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 20 2007, 10:17 AM~8141517
> *The bike builders that have replied to this topic have many valid points. Some of today's top car builders were once bike builders and featuring bikes in LRM again is a way to keep the younger generation involved and motivated. I'll agree with that.
> 
> Now, I'm going to twist this topic around since it's basically about the editor(s) of LRM and the changes or differences they can, should, and will make.
> ...


well see i dont think anyone is liking the fact joe ray is the editor because he is from lifestyles car club or anything like that i believe people are happy because joe ray is a more down to earth, keep it real, and og guy who wants to bring the magazine back to the standards it was before all the big rim ads and harley davidson features and junk like that. dont get me wrong there was a few issues i enjoyed when ralph was editor but the quality got bad while he was doing it everyone keeps saying primedia this and that but isnt primedia still in charge and look what joe ray already did. you honestly cant tell me that ralph had no say at anything. i personaly think ralph was the one who got rid of lowrider bike mabey because he didnt think it was makin money or because he mabey thought the same thing some of the layitlow guys in here think(FUCK THE BIKE) but if it was a money issue how is lowrider arte still on the stands (book of drawings and thats it ) and lowrider bike (bike features,show coverage,club features,model car tech, etc,and best of all the lil lowrider licence plate cutouts) discontinued its stupid lil things like that that made people angry i admit i was but i still bought magazines when they interested me but now that joe ray seems to have his head on str8 and seems to get back to the way it was i think myself and many others will be buying more


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 20 2007, 08:17 PM~8141517
> *The bike builders that have replied to this topic have many valid points. Some of today's top car builders were once bike builders and featuring bikes in LRM again is a way to keep the younger generation involved and motivated. I'll agree with that.
> 
> Now, I'm going to twist this topic around since it's basically about the editor(s) of LRM and the changes or differences they can, should, and will make.
> ...


There are two sides to the coin here. On one side you got people that would bitch and moan if a regular magazine editor like someone from GQ or Vogue or any other non Lowrider related publication walked in and took that spot. There would be riots, boycotts, and everything else. The magazine would be ran as a magazine, busines as usual. 

So you get someone who is highly respected in the industry but does he really know how to do things as a magazine editor? Yes he is a past Lowrider of the Year builder and has some of the best cars ever built but can he do the job to everyone's expectations? :dunno:

Personally I think Joe will do an excellent job because even though he may or may not have the skills he needs to perform the daily grind he knows what the people want because he's been in our shoes. He's poured hours worth of blood, sweat, and tears into his rides, stayed up till 4 AM working on last minute changes and work to get to a setup at 7. He is afterall one of us and he doesn't want to let us down.

Then you get corporate, Primemedia. They don't give a damn about lowriders, they only care about sales so they depend on Joe to do that but yet they're going to try to control him like a puppet. Perhaps this is what happened to Ralph but lets see what happens with Joe. There are things beyond his control since he doesn't own the magazine but he does have a word in what happens and what goes on.

I have faith in Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 10:36 PM~8139487
> *just sucks when you have to take your Gf out on a bike, lol. How do you explain that??
> *


Good Exercise keeps her lookin fit :dunno: :biggrin: Everyone's cash roll and everyone's life is different homie... You might be doing really good, and good for you :thumbsup: but some people dont have the education, knowledge, resources, funding to bust out with a clean rag trey like you or most members on LIL who have show stoppers... I wasnt trying to say that bikes are better way of life, just that some is the only way to live this lifestyle


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 19 2007, 08:12 PM~8137685
> *MOVED TO OFF TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


fuccin B,that was too easy!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 20 2007, 01:33 PM~8141609
> *because he is from lifestyles car club
> *


come on homie....its Lifestyle



there is no "S" at the end.


:nicoderm:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ooooooooops your right lol


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 07:35 AM~8140606
> *You're gonna be walking funny with this jammed up ya ass
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 10:38 AM~8141635
> *There are two sides to the coin here.  On one side you got people that would bitch and moan if a regular magazine editor like someone from GQ or Vogue or any other non Lowrider related publication walked in and took that spot.  There would be riots, boycotts, and everything else.  The magazine would be ran as a magazine, busines as usual.
> 
> So you get someone who is highly respected in the industry but does he really know how to do things as a magazine editor?  Yes he is a past Lowrider of the Year builder and has some of the best cars ever built but can he do the job to everyone's expectations?  :dunno:
> ...


well i havent liked the way lrm has been lately either but weather or not that was because of ralph or not i dont know.... i did get to meet ralph before and he seemed like a nice guy who does have a family. but to say that joe is more qualified to be editor because he walked in our shoes :dunno: ralph has also built cars and has been part of the lifestyle for quite some time. hes not a guy that doesnt get dirty building cars. this pic is from a few years ago while he was editor doing some work in his spare time...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 20 2007, 05:27 PM~8143279
> *well i havent liked the way lrm has been lately either but weather or not that was because of ralph or not i dont know.... i did get to meet ralph before and he seemed like a nice guy who does have a family. but to say that joe is more qualified to be editor because he walked in our shoes :dunno: ralph has also built cars and has been part of the lifestyle for quite some time. hes not a guy that doesnt get dirty building cars. this pic is from a few years ago while he was editor doing some work in his spare time...
> 
> 
> ...


2inch reflector for a chip...cool , gonna put tat cadillac emblem on there...innovative!

never thought of doing that!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 20 2007, 04:12 PM~8143532
> *2inch reflector for a chip...cool , gonna put tat cadillac emblem on there...innovative!
> 
> never thought of doing that!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Everyone says JoeRay got rid of the motorcycle feature, but yet on pg. 132 there's a feature of of a Harley. :uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jun 20 2007, 04:10 PM~8143817
> *Everyone says JoeRay got rid of the motorcycle feature, but yet on pg. 132 there's a feature of of a Harley. :uh:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN, *****...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Buy the fuckin' magazine


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jun 20 2007, 05:10 PM~8143817
> *Everyone says JoeRay got rid of the motorcycle feature, but yet on pg. 132 there's a feature of of a Harley. :uh:
> *


yeah i saw that :uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok so basically no matter who is editor people have a problem with the magazine... again, buy it or dont buy it.... I doubt LRM ever made EVERYONE happy  and I doubt it ever will.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

One of the biggest problems in keeping LRM a magazine for "lowriders only" is the lack of "lowrider-related industries" to obtain sponsorships for NOT ONLY creating a monthly publication.........but for funding the LRM TOUR itself !!!!!!

For example........SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS/DAYTON WIRE WHEELS was one of the LRM tours biggest sponsors($50k annually).........and now Dayton WW belongs to someone else in Ohio and Showtime Hydraulics is going out of business !!!!! So that leaves us with ProHopper, Black Magic Hydros and Extreme Hydro's.........which therefore forces Primedia to expand into other areas of motorsports that are doing well........for example the import and donk genre.........and in turn support "non-lowrider related" interests not only as well but even MORE SO !!!!!

Personally.........I anticipate the LRM Tour surviving for maybe a couple of more years at the most because their profit losses have been too great, which is what inspired them to eliminate the multitude of tour stops recently as well !!!!!

But now in concerns related to the famous "Dear Editors" letter that Ralph Fuentes submitted earlier this year...........it took ALOT of nerves as the voice of the lowrider community and lifestyle to inform us to "just get over it" and "move on with the times" as opposed to making an inevitable transition with the respect, graciousness and integrity that we deserved !!!

One more thing...........I also believe that LRM has lost business because of the popularity of LAYITLOW.COM as well. FOR FREE...........since 2002, we have provided ourselves with the most up to date topics, events, technical advice, photos, etc and we did it on a worldwide, DAILY basis and WITHOUT all of the big rim and viagra ads !!!!!

I really don't think you guys understand the power we have united here on LAYITLOW.........and LRM simply CANNOT compete with something that its consumers are in control of and costs them NOTHING as well !!!!

Its OUR responsibility..........NOT LRM's to keep lowriding an active part of the present day as well as for future generations to come..........before it eventually, instead becomes a part of everyones past !!!!!!


MUSTANG SALLI



LONG LIVE LAYITLOW !!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jun 20 2007, 04:24 PM~8143893
> *Buy the fuckin' magazine
> *


Let me borrow yours :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jun 20 2007, 04:55 PM~8144082
> *
> 
> One more thing...........I also believe that LRM has lost business because of the popularity of LAYITLOW.COM as well. FOR FREE...........since 2002, we have provided ourselves with the most up to date topics, events, technical advice, photos, etc and we did it on a worldwide, DAILY basis and WITHOUT all of the big rim and viagra ads !!!!!
> ...


True That... :thumbsup: How many "Exclusives" have we all shared with each other? I know ive seen a bunch of build up threads and pics of cars that I HAVE NEVER SEE ON LRM... Very valid point.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i think mustang sally did a very good job in explaining whjats going on. but i also believe we should not give up on lrm. before the internet lrm is what kept us updated on what was going on i rember we would have to wait till january to find out who won lowrider car/truck/euro of the year { unless you had a cali connectiion who was at the super show) just the other day me and mannie fresh had a conversation about lrm and if its doin its job on showing outsiders the lowrider culture for most people in the midwest they think lowriders are a thing of the past yet we have show picnics organised cruises etc because of layitlow ( which most outsiders dont know this) is the reason we need to support the magazines i know almost everyone in my area who is building a low or has one yet when i go to 7-11 a week after i pick up my copy there all gone so someone is interested in lowriding so we should be thankfull that we have layitlow for our exclusives but if we dony show suppoert to our magazines we start losing shows etc etc so instead of bitching about the past lets start doing something so the future can look brighter


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 07:35 AM~8140606
> *You're gonna be walking funny with this jammed up ya ass
> 
> 
> *



THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN, BELIEVE THAT...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 20 2007, 04:12 PM~8143532
> *2inch reflector for a chip...cool , gonna put tat cadillac emblem on there...innovative!
> 
> never thought of doing that!
> *



UR RIGHT IT IS INNOVATIVE, AND IMAGINE THAT HE EVEN DECIDED TO DO IT ON A LOWRIDER... :uh: I GEZ HE COULDA PUT SOME VELVET ON A WOOD BOX ON THE BACK OF HIS TRICYCLE BUMPIN ZAPP THROUGH 6X9'S :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

This topic is retarded. The fact is Ralph was the editor. Do any of you know what an editor does?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 20 2007, 08:46 PM~8144954
> *This topic is retarded. The fact is Ralph was the editor. Do any of you know what an editor does?
> *



HE PISSES OFF BICYCLE OWNERS :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 20 2007, 08:46 PM~8144954
> *This topic is retarded. The fact is Ralph was the editor. Do any of you know what an editor does?
> *


is that the guy that keeps the training day montecarlo clean?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 20 2007, 08:47 PM~8144960
> *is that the guy that keeps the training day montecarlo clean?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Dippinit see what you've done? This guy is talking about a stock 63. Some people don't even have a clue. All i can say to him is look it up: 63 409 drop. Man i really can't believe some of the stuff people say on this site. Love the ride homie one of my all time favorites


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 20 2007, 08:53 PM~8144995
> *Dippinit see what you've done? This guy is talking about a stock 63. Some people don't even have a clue. All i can say to him is look it up: 63 409 drop. Man i really can't believe some of the stuff people say on this site
> *


they can dish it out but cant take it!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 20 2007, 08:53 PM~8144995
> *Dippinit see what you've done? This guy is talking about a stock 63. Some people don't even have a clue. All i can say to him is look it up: 63 409 drop. Man i really can't believe some of the stuff people say on this site
> *


  a 409 being put to good use


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 20 2007, 08:56 PM~8145008
> * a 409 being put to good use
> 
> 
> ...




my car has nothing to do with this


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually.........the biggest consumers for LRM are people in the age bracket of 23 and below that make salaries of 25k or less according to the primedia stats for the quarterly shareholder public information and I'll bet you anything that at least 50% of their subscribers can only DREAM about owning a lowrider one day!!!! This as oppossed to the import/truck/donk/hotrod/motorcycle genres that can more realistically be owned and maintained and have a plethora of motorsports industries to provide them with quality parts !!!!!!

Lets face it...........LOWRIDING IS A VERY EXPENSIVE HOBBY !!!!!! My airbag stuff is frustrating but thats NOTHING compared to what the cats with hydraulics deal with..........and the average "joe blow" just does NOT have that kind of patience for this kind of artistic creation !!!!

MS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 20 2007, 08:41 PM~8143989
> *Ok so basically no matter who is editor people have a problem with the magazine... again, buy it or dont buy it.... I doubt LRM ever made EVERYONE happy    and I doubt it ever will.
> *


AMEN.


these topics are nothing more than ----->












everyone always has to give some philosophical explanation for their ways of thinking, ITS CALLED A GODDAMN OPINION, people need to get over it, accept that one editor is gone and there is a new one on staff. Alot of us have biased opinions, and there is no relevance towards a biased opinion of someone, ITS NOTHING MORE THAN PERSONAL PREFERENCE for their FAVORITE pic of who the editor is. I just dont see how ANYONE can sit here and type 100+ lines of bullshit reasons why they THINK someone is "better" than anyone else.

I'd be a liar if I said my opinion wasnt biased, I have my own personal reasons for my opinion and thoughts, but hell will freeze over before I sit here and type 2000 words trying to convince someone else who is just as opinionated and biased in making their decision of who their idea of the PERFECT LRM EDITOR is.



if people would spend as much time building a car as they do trying to CHANGE THE WORLD one post at a time, LRM would be 300 pages a month, they would need 2 editors, and there wouldnt be any room for donks, imports, trucks or any other bullshit, that is NON LOWRIDER related because there would actually be magazine worthy cars filling all the pages EVERY MONTH.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 20 2007, 10:44 PM~8144945
> *UR RIGHT IT IS INNOVATIVE, AND IMAGINE THAT HE EVEN DECIDED TO DO IT ON A LOWRIDER...  :uh:  I GEZ HE COULDA PUT SOME VELVET ON A WOOD BOX ON THE BACK OF HIS TRICYCLE BUMPIN ZAPP THROUGH 6X9'S   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: i dont get it, i picked up some blue reflectors for my 78 cad today?????? never seen that done.....i think its bad ass 

so whats you point???????? 

still bashing, trying to make funnies...... i dont understand your comment?

im 30 by the way, not 10


----------



## JoeBlow (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jun 21 2007, 02:27 PM~8145946
> *Actually.........the biggest consumers for LRM are people in the age bracket of 23 and below that make salaries of 25k or less according to the primedia stats for the quarterly shareholder public information and I'll bet you anything that at least 50% of their subscribers can only DREAM about owning a lowrider one day!!!! This as oppossed to the import/truck/donk/hotrod/motorcycle genres that can more realistically be owned and maintained and have a plethora of motorsports industries to provide them with quality parts !!!!!!
> 
> Lets face it...........LOWRIDING IS A VERY EXPENSIVE HOBBY !!!!!! My airbag stuff is frustrating but thats NOTHING compared to what the cats with hydraulics deal with..........and the average "joe blow" just does NOT have that kind of patience for this kind of artistic creation !!!!
> ...


Dont be bringing me into this!!! :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JoeBlow_@Jun 21 2007, 04:58 AM~8146299
> *Dont be bringing me into this!!!  :uh:
> *


baawawawaaahhahhahhahahaaaaaa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jun 20 2007, 07:55 PM~8144082
> *One of the biggest problems in keeping LRM a magazine for "lowriders only" is the lack of "lowrider-related industries" to obtain sponsorships for NOT ONLY creating a monthly publication.........but for funding the LRM TOUR itself !!!!!!
> 
> For example........SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS/DAYTON WIRE WHEELS was one of the LRM tours biggest sponsors($50k annually).........and now Dayton WW belongs to someone else in Ohio and Showtime Hydraulics is going out of business !!!!! So that leaves us with ProHopper, Black Magic Hydros and Extreme Hydro's.........which therefore forces Primedia to expand into other areas of motorsports that are doing well........for example the import and donk genre.........and in turn support "non-lowrider related" interests not only as well but even MORE SO !!!!!
> ...


i tought they where only going to deal with air bags, not going out of business. maybee im wrong.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jun 21 2007, 03:55 AM~8144082
> *One of the biggest problems in keeping LRM a magazine for "lowriders only" is the lack of "lowrider-related industries" to obtain sponsorships for NOT ONLY creating a monthly publication.........but for funding the LRM TOUR itself !!!!!!
> 
> For example........SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS/DAYTON WIRE WHEELS was one of the LRM tours biggest sponsors($50k annually).........and now Dayton WW belongs to someone else in Ohio and Showtime Hydraulics is going out of business !!!!! So that leaves us with ProHopper, Black Magic Hydros and Extreme Hydro's.........which therefore forces Primedia to expand into other areas of motorsports that are doing well........for example the import and donk genre.........and in turn support "non-lowrider related" interests not only as well but even MORE SO !!!!!
> ...


Tru dat. I can see the entire tour going away in a few years but it'll get smaller and smaller before that happens. Within a year or two there will be no east coast shows, AZ show will be dropped, the last tour shows will be a couple in Cali and then Vegas and that's it. :tears:

I do think LIL has taken a huge dump on LRM. Look at all the pics from the shows that you will never see in the magazine. People are more dependant on LIL than LRM now because you get a chance to see more, hear more stories, and actually talk to the owners/builders of the rides and ask them questions and advice and that's something LRM will never be able to offer.

I see the future of LRM as being something like Hot Rod magazine where the tour will be gone but they'll still do features, ads, and maybe coverage from outside shows. Corporate sponsors will be the only thing keeping the magazine alive so we'll continue to see the big rim ads, Viagra, phone sex hot lines, build a go cart, and whatever companies want to advertise as long as they got the $$ that's all that matters.



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jun 21 2007, 06:41 AM~8144932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

LRM WHO?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 20 2007, 08:47 PM~8144959
> *HE PISSES OFF BICYCLE OWNERS :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha..dam brandon...keepin it real huh....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jun 19 2007, 10:32 AM~8134535
> *Ralph,  Your more than welcomed to come back to the Imperials.  :biggrin:
> *


wow..............................................
wow..............................................


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

What's up Johnny AZ!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 21 2007, 03:07 PM~8149580
> *What's up Johnny AZ!
> *


Hey brother...can I have that record player you promised me out of he 63?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok just a question....and this is just a question...

For all those that are LRM opposed...if they showed up on your doorstep and said 'Hey! We wanna shoot your ride for a feature!?" How many of you would say..."Awe hell no...I dont like the editor or mag content!!!!" Im a betting man that most would say Oh my god yes and put a LRM license plate on the ride for the shoot. Jus my opinion......


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 21 2007, 12:12 AM~8146187
> *AMEN.
> these topics are nothing more than ----->
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 21 2007, 01:12 AM~8146187
> *if people would spend as much time building a car as they do trying to CHANGE THE WORLD one post at a time, LRM would be 300 pages a month, they would need 2 editors, and there wouldnt be any room for donks, imports, trucks or any other bullshit, that is NON LOWRIDER related because there would actually be magazine worthy cars filling all the pages EVERY MONTH.
> *


Exactly.

I have not responded to this topic because it seems nothing but useless gossip, rhetoric, speculation and assumptions.

Ralph like any editor had his up's and down's and share of mistakes...so will Joe...so what.

And I don't care how good Layitlow is, it will NEVER take away the pride of having your ride featured in ANY magazine..especially LRM. And I bet 99.99% of you weenies wouldn't turn down a photo shoot if Saul got at you. 

Most you guys need to get your ride'on and build your cars, promote your clubs and make some money to get on the streets with somthin' clean. Stop using Layitlow to get your "chisme" off like some gossipin' ol'hags talking over the backyard clothesline. Say your piece and keep it movin'...stop making shit worse than what it is. 

We got too many internet, DVD and magazine riders in the life nowadays..damn! :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn brotha it took you 2 pages to respond to that :roflmao:

[/quote]


I had to take a shit, and when I came back the topic had blown up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 21 2007, 01:12 AM~8146187
> *AMEN.
> these topics are nothing more than ----->
> 
> ...



you used to do it to :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=338690&st=20


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

UNTIL RONIN POST PICS OF HIS CAR YOUR COMMENTS DONT MATTER HERE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 03:11 PM~8136259
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT HIS PUTO ASS STEVIE B. NECKTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 22 2007, 11:22 AM~8154549
> *LOOK AT HIS PUTO ASS STEVIE B. NECKTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 07:25 PM~8154568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

just saw the new mag, and did notice a diff big wheel adds still there but them boys trying to keep it real.


----------

